# Oh Yeah...A RANT!



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

BTW, this is Bam.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Ew! What is it with stalkers? I had one on here not long ago that stalked me for lord knows what reason under two separate names and would post to herself! Psycho much? I just don't understand the thinking of these types of people? They come off as normal for a time and then something doesn't go their way and their inner psycho comes out.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

KPoos said:


> Ew! What is it with stalkers? I had one on here not long ago that stalked me for lord knows what reason under two separate names and would post to herself! Psycho much? I just don't understand the thinking of these types of people? They come off as normal for a time and then something doesn't go their way and their inner psycho comes out.


I had accidently adopted Scamp out to these people adter they were already on the list-I was new and it was a BIG mistake-but you're right they did seem perfectly normal at first! I just don't get it neither,loL!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I had a similar situation where this older couple wanted to take this dog on a trial basis. I'm not a rescue but I had taken this spoo from a byb situation. They didn't want to pay for her at all until they felt she was "leash trained." She walked fine on the leash but they wanted her to potty on the leash every single time they took her out. Well, adult dogs don't need to potty as often as they were taking her out and if they took her with them on a vacation (they were retired) she wouldn't have anywhere else to go and go while on a leash. I honestly felt like they were trying to take advantage of me and skip over her adoption fee because later I got an email from the woman saying that it shouldn't be about the money and so on. Well, that might be for some people but you can't go into any rescue in this country and not expect to pay for the dogs that they've put money into by vetting them.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Well said. A lot of rescues shelters charge $100+ to adopt a dog, which goes towards the cost of covering spay/neutering, shots, care, etc. Our shelter dogs are completely free, the shelter is run by our city so it's their say on that. However we are a group that started to get dogs adopted out to good homes, and we have helped many people have them fixed as well. I brought up the adoption fee thing during a meeting (it would really help go towards emergency vet cost and building a shelter) but it didn't pass.

I also had this past year a byb ( I know for a FACT, sells "pocket beagles"...oh it eats me up!)that was interested in these basset hound females (wanted all three, for breeding because they wan't fixed at the time!) 

SoI started mentioning I needed contact info. and would like to check up on them from time to time if they was approved to go to her and we would get them fixed. So she came up with an excuse they was too big for house dogs and ran off!


----------

